# Sheffield Catapults Target Master



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

The short version: 
Top quality workmanship, comfortable to shoot, and delivers consistently tight groupings.

I recently received a Target Master from Jim at the Sheffield Catapult Company http://www.sheffieldcatapults.co.uk/
As has been noted in previous reviews, the workmanship is top notch. The hammer grip (my first) fits my hand perfectly and is shaped in a way that makes it easy to keep it indexed in exactly the same spot throughout a shooting session. The combination of the low forks and the rest of the design elements make it very comfortable to shoot. I was surprised that I could shoot the double Theraband Golds that Jim mounts on the catty for longer than normal sessions without tiring. Best of all, my shot groupings have been very consistent, significantly tighter than they are with my other slingshots, which is something that as a fairly new shooter I really appreciate.


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad you are happy with it









Thanks for the kind words!

Here's a pic of the slingshot popdandy received:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic catapult!!!


----------



## lpmm215 (Oct 6, 2012)

that is a beautiful catapult the only thing i did not like was the price but i still think is is worth it


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Unfortunately we can't offer them any cheaper, when you consider the costs of materials, abrasives, band saw blades, finishes etc. Not to mention the 5 or so hours each one takes to make, any cheaper and we would be losing money.


----------



## lpmm215 (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah i know that is why i said it is still worth it i my self am thinking in buying one congratulations for the good work on them


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

They are awesome, you guys at milbro/sheffield, know how to craft some slingshots!! Was checking out the website the other day. Everything looks awesome.


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Kyle, we do try our best


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice work...how wide are your Thera band strips?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I use 20mm by 1 foot (doubled obliviously) on each side


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshot.
Must put it on my "to get list."


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

nice one jim


----------



## tubbiescooter (Feb 10, 2013)

just recently took delivery of one of these and must say very impressed will put some vids up when the rain eases off


----------

